# Home Interior photography... need guidance!!



## mojitocrazy (Mar 18, 2010)

Hello everyone...
i'm new to this forum and hope to get some great advice and maybe even impart some...
right now, i need advice! i took on a project to shoot home interiors for one day.. day shoot. I am taking with me my canon rebel XTI, an ultra wide angle lens (10-22mm), a tripod and a slave flash to fit on my camera. 

They want these kind of photos: Bella Vista Company  (see gallery)

it seems the former photographer used strobes.... 
1. can i get similar quality images without strobes? 
2. do i use an ultra wide angle or a wide angle? 

thanks...


----------



## iskoos (Mar 19, 2010)

Dude, you don't need ultra wide angle lens for those shots.
The kit lense that came with your camera should work fine unless you have a better one.

I cannot provide you much help for the lighting but just make sure you have something other that a pop-up flash built into your camera...


----------



## KmH (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome to The Photo Forum.

We look forward to you becoming a contributing member of the TPF community.


----------



## jamaicabraden (Aug 20, 2010)

I've seen the site. It looks like you're gonna spend full time to get those perfect shots. All you need is a ultra wide angle lens.

_____________
_Hinkley Lighting_


----------



## Bram (Aug 20, 2010)

jamaicabraden said:


> I've seen the site. It looks like you're gonna spend full time to get those perfect shots. All you need is a ultra wide angle lens.
> 
> _____________
> _Hinkley Lighting_


 


You're definately going to need an ultra wide angle lens to get the shots that you see in the gallery on the website. the strobes that the photographer used gave the pictures the bright reflections which for me ruin part of the shot so I think if you use a flash ontop of your camera, try bouncing it to get a cool effect and really light up the room. Try different methods with the same room, and see what the customer likes the best. 

Welcome to TPF.


----------



## Steve01 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have the 10-22 and I think it's adequate.
You must use a bounced flash or the shadows will be dead and the widows will be blown out.

Use Av mode and make sure flash sync is not set to auto but fixed.
You should find that under custom functions.

Adjust the aperture to balance the background light from the windows with the flash


----------



## gsgary (Aug 20, 2010)

with the correct technique you will get close to those shot without flash, but the shots where there is a window involved you won't get the same effect where the inside look the same as outside


----------



## Chris Stegner (Aug 20, 2010)

I shoot for a local real estate representative so I shoot quite a bit inside. Typically what I do is to shoot multiple shots, same aperture but bracket the shutter speed. No, I'm not suggesting HDR! I'll process the best shot where most of the image is good, then I'll layer a darker image on top to give me a nice exposure on any windows. Erase all around the windows to reveal the original background image. You can do the same with filled in shadows. I know it sounds like HDR, but it's MUCH quicker and doesn't give you all the weirdness of HDR. And most of the shots are for the web, so you can get away with "sloppy" transitions between layers.

Does this make sense?


----------



## mrmacedonian (Sep 4, 2010)

Chris Stegner said:


> I shoot for a local real estate representative so I shoot quite a bit inside. Typically what I do is to shoot multiple shots, same aperture but bracket the shutter speed. No, I'm not suggesting HDR! I'll process the best shot where most of the image is good, then I'll layer a darker image on top to give me a nice exposure on any windows. Erase all around the windows to reveal the original background image. You can do the same with filled in shadows. I know it sounds like HDR, but it's MUCH quicker and doesn't give you all the weirdness of HDR. And most of the shots are for the web, so you can get away with "sloppy" transitions between layers.
> 
> Does this make sense?



Great tip Chris  I recently got hired to shoot a few houses and while I've been practicing I think this will give me a better final product.. I'll post some unprocessed and processed photos sometime perhaps you can comment on my use of this technique.

Any chance you'd be willing to share any other tips? You're shooting with a 5D which I can't match but I will have the 16-35/f2.8L; is that what you primarily use? as a note i do understand the range is affected by my crop sensor, but it'll be better than my current glass.

Feel free to PM me if you are willing to share more advice but aren't wanting to post it, for whatever reason. Thanks again!


----------



## Jon_Are (Sep 5, 2010)

mojito -

I shoot interiors with a 10-20. You have to be careful to not go too wide, though; try to keep it around 16 for the widest. It took me awhile to learn this, and I'm still tempted to go all the way to 10.

You need at least one off-camera strobe, two would be much better. Unless your walls are very dark or a real intense color, bouncing off wall/ceiling will work fine. Otherwise you may need an umbrella or two.

Aperture-wise, f8 is a good starting point. Because you are using a tripod there is no need to worry about slow shutter speeds, so f8 should be your lowest (widest) aperture. And try not to shoot at high noon.

In general, keep the camera level with eye level. And make sure your verticals are plumb.

Good luck!


----------



## Durwin (Jun 29, 2011)

gsgary said:


> with the correct technique you will get close to those shot without flash, but the shots where there is a window involved you won't get the same effect where the inside look the same as outside


Nice tips shared dude,..
Useful one thanks..
saddle Fitting


----------

